# How to gradually get blond hair?



## hnaoto (May 17, 2009)

My natural hair color is light brown but i haven't seen it in years. When i had short hair i use to bleach it and it came out platinum blond (i think because it was short short and its easy to get your natural color back when its that short). Since then ive been growing it and cutting it because i cant keep my hands off scissors... right now its about shoulder length and i've been dying it auburn/burgundy colors for about two years. 

Last summer i tried bleaching some chunks but it came out yellow (after bleaching 3 times). I ended up dying black over the chunks cause it was hopeless. 
So bleaching my whole head right now would be a horrible mistake! lol

I want to gradually get to blond, but im not sure where to start. I read a lil online and it says to do brown hair with highlights, and gradually keep adding more highlights. I dont want brown hair =( And i dont want brown hair with highlights =(

Is there any way i can keep red hair and gradually put highlights in?


----------



## hrockstar (May 17, 2009)

there is no reason you can't have blonde highlights with a red base.
The multiple applications of color and black might make it more difficult and a lot more damaging but totally possible (depending on the strength of your hair).
I recommend you have it done professionally tho.


----------



## Jessica0984 (May 19, 2009)

You can keep the red hair and gradually put in more and more blonde highlights. Your first attempt may end up being Strawberry Blonde but eventually you will get the blonde you are after. Since I don't know the condition of your hair I would suggest that you go to a salon and tell them what you are looking for and see if you can find someone who specializes in color.


----------



## clslvr6spd (May 19, 2009)

I would recommend going to a salon. Red is a hard color to get out!!
If I were doing you're hair I would color remove, the best one IMO is Pravana's color remover kit. That will strip most of the color, it won't be your natural color, it will probably be a muddy color. Give it a day or 2, then go ahead and put foils of slices or highlights. No higher than 30 vol w/ the bleach. You will probably have to tone your hair. If it's to red then tone with a ash, if it is yellow tone with a violet.

Me with ash blonde, auburn & brown....


----------

